
A Gentler Introduction to Programming - tosinadesanya
https://medium.freecodecamp.org/a-gentler-introduction-to-programming-707453a79ee8
======
kaushalmodi
It would be awesome if the author used Python 3 instead of Python 2 (based on
that print statement example).

